# Uber Whatsit #129



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2012)

Be sure to eliminate any of the previous Whatsits before guessing!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 7, 2012)

its a PocketWizard!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 7, 2012)

Fingernail clippers.

Or maybe a rhinoceros beetle.


----------



## panblue (Dec 7, 2012)

This is the scene in Alien where they go look for the cat, right?


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

Is this item metallic?


----------



## John27 (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe it's from staring at it too long, but whatever it is looks leather..


----------



## snowbear (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll bet it's not Sharon's milkshake.  A bread tie (the flat, wider 2-wire kind.)


----------



## cguron (Dec 7, 2012)

a leather object or a metallic object.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 7, 2012)

You people and your leather and metal.  Makes me wonder what's in your basements.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

480sparky said:


> You people and your leather and metal.  Makes me wonder what's in your basements.


We'll say that's a whatsit in itself :shock:


----------



## snowbear (Dec 7, 2012)

wire insulation?


----------



## TATTRAT (Dec 7, 2012)

open end of links of a key chain?


----------



## jsm190 (Dec 7, 2012)

Piece of coal.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 7, 2012)

I have to stop playing on my phone so I can actually really SEE the image.


----------



## ash12783 (Dec 8, 2012)

coca cola being poured over ice


----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)

No hints or "slightly wider" view? I hope this isn't SOOC, that will make it damn near impossible...

The only thing I can think of is some sort of connector or something. Maybe a clamp for conduit?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## snowbear (Dec 8, 2012)

Hmmm . . . appears spheroid with an eye at the top.  Maybe a weight, like a fishing sinker?


----------



## Dliwevad (Dec 8, 2012)

Ball of a pull chain (ceiling fan/light)?


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 8, 2012)

Dliwevad said:


> Ball of a pull chain (ceiling fan/light)?


----------



## thetrue (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice!!!!


----------

